# Ammonit-Challenge



## Morcheltrainer (8. September 2015)

Servus Zusammen,

schon jemand davon gehört?

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/peg...rankische-wirtshauser-1.4631044?searched=true

Morcheltrainer


----------



## Lenka K. (8. September 2015)

Mehr Spass als im Erzgebirge würde es bestimmt schon machen, die Frage ist, ob man wirklich MTBer en masse in die Fränkische locken möchte ... Die Stöckchenleger würde es bestimmt freuen, dann gäbe es noch mehr Gelegenheiten, den MTBern dazwischen zu grätschen.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (8. September 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mehr Spass als im Erzgebirge würde es bestimmt schon machen,


fand den Miriquidi schon ok, paar interessante Stellen sind ja dabei.
Und wenn man nicht auf Zeit und Route fährt, kann man da auch n paar schöne Alternativen einbauen.


----------



## static (8. September 2015)

Mir ist nicht klar, wofür man die 39€ zahlen soll.


----------



## derwaaal (8. September 2015)

Locals unterstützen
Wegepflege
Orga
Trophäe (ohne sind's dann nur 19 glaubich, ok so schön ist sie nicht ...  )
Achja, bei Ankunft gibbs n isotonisches Getränk gratis


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. September 2015)

der Artikel vermittelt den eindruck, jeder Parlamentarier hat mal gesagt, was ihm spontan zum Stichwort Fahrrad/MTB einfiel: e-bikes, fahrradmitnahme bei der deutschen bahn, das auenland ;-) und die jäger :-D  (aber meine ich nicht böse, es liest sich so nur etwas holperig...)


----------



## static (8. September 2015)

Ach das soll ein Wettkampf sein. Ist mir nicht so direkt klar geworden nach dem Artikel.


----------



## anytime (14. September 2015)

Ich finde das Klasse. Der SMQ ist prima - man trifft fasst nur auf nette (verrueckte) Leute, er ist super ausgeschildert und in der Bevoelkerung sehr gut akzeptiert. Unterkuenfte und Haltepunkte unterwegs sind auf Biker eingerichtet - absperrbare Radkeller, Schlauchautomaten, und sogar Notdienste fuer Pannen ...
Aber: die Landschaft und die Strecken hier in der Fraenkischen sind schoener, interessanter und anspruchsvoller. Klar, Osternohe ist nicht mit Rabenberg zu vergleichen - aber der Bikepark ist ja auch kein integraler Bestandteil des SMQ.
Wenn man sich mit den Wirtsleuten im Erzgebirge unterhaelt, dann laeuft das Geschaeft besser als die "finisher Liste" auf der SMQ Website vermuten laesst. Dafuer dass heuer schon 3000+ offizielle Fahrer da drueber sind, sehen die Wege prima aus. Von wegen umweltzerstoerende MTB.
Alleine wird er das aber nicht stemmen koennen. Soweit ich weiss machen die (freiwilligen) Scouts dort die meiste Arbeit - Wege kontrollieren, ausbessern, Hindernisse wegraeumen und Schilder wieder anbringen.
Ich drueck ihm die Daumen - und hoffe, dass die Kommunen, Staatsforsten und privaten Waldbesitzer hier mehr Trails zulassen als in Sachsen. Der SMQ fuehrt an vielen schoenen Trails auf Schotterwegen vorbei - oder fuehrt auch schonmal bergauf ueber Trails und dann bergab ueber befestigte Wege statt umgekehrt. Ist aber wohl dem Deal mit den Staatsforsten geschuldet.


----------



## rainman71 (2. Oktober 2015)

hi all,

bin grad durch zufall auf diesen fred gestossen und will mich gleich mal als "ER" outen. 

grundsätzlich reden wir hier über ein, von den betroffenen kommunen (bürgermeistern) gewolltes projekt, dass mehrstufig umgesetzt werden soll.

...das thema "ammonit-trophy" (interner arbeitstitel) wurde bei besagter stadtratssitzung nur am rande, als eine von drei zukünftigen "alleinstellungsmerkmalen" von mir erwähnt.

der "schreiberling" war aber scheinbar so gut, dass er hier weiter recherchiert hat und uns damit einen (zu frühen) artikel gewidmet hat. 

...aber wir wollen uns mal nicht über positive presse beschweren! 

wir planen (ich als koordinator und verantwortlicher für das gemeindegebiet egloffstein und die jeweilige local-szene) derzeit erstmal ein beschilderungskonzept für ca. 440km MTB-routen in der fränkischen schweiz und im veldensteiner forst.

...dies läuft auf der jeweiligen kommunalen ebene grob so ab:

1. routenplanung durch die locals unter berücksichtigung der (von mir) vorgegebenen "übergabepunkte" in die nachbargemeinden
2. vorstellung unserer routenplanung bei den relevanten "nutzungsberechtigten", zur prüfung auf berechtigte einwände (kollisionsgefahr mit hochfrequenten wanderrouten, verbissgebiete, rückzugszonen usw.)
3. konstruktive umplanung/feinplanung der routen gemeinsam mit den "nutzungsberechtigten"
4. finale vorstellung der abgestimmten routen vor dem jeweiligen gremium mit dem ziel einer freigabe (gestattungsvertrag)

sobald wir diese einzelnen mosaiksteine dann beinander haben, werden wir diese zu einem großen ganzen zusammenfügen und im frühjahr dann gemeinsam mit den locals (spätere streckenbetreuer) und voraussichtlich auch dem bautrupp des naturparks beschildern.

...das ist dann die schlanke mindestvariante, die wir irgendwann zwischen pfingsten und den sommerferien an die MTBer/innen übergeben wollen.

alles andere wird idealerweise parallel oder im nachgang "wachsen".

*das thema mit den vier eckbahnhöfen* war nur die ausgangssituation und ein zusätzliches charmantes angebot, dass aufgrund der begrenzten mitnahmekapazitäten der deutschen bahn bzw. agilis (route FO-EBS und nicht gräfenberg _....da hat der schreiberling unsauber recherchiert_) nur begrenzt nutzbar ist.

ein weiterer vorteil hat sich aber trotzdem ergeben:
die vier bahnhöfe haben alle sehr ausgedehnte P&R-flächen, die nur von mo-fr von den berufspendlern genutzt werden und somit am WE für den individualverkehr (pkw) fast zu 100% zur verfügung stehen und nicht so überfüllt sind, wie die wanderparkplätze inmitten der fränkischen schweiz.

...somit behalten wir die beschilderung von/zu den bahnhöfen sinnvollerweise bei.

*bzgl. der routenwahl *geht es uns natürlich darum, die attraktivsten routen herauszuarbeiten und zu beschildern (wunschdenken).

die praxis bei so einer offiziellen beschilderung (den pfälzerwald mal ausgenommen) produziert gerade wegen des offiziellen charakters eines lenkungskonzeptes natürlich kompromisse (s. weiter oben "nutzungsberechtigte"), die aber auch absolut sinn machen, wenn das MTBen auch ernsthaft als NATURsportart anerkannt werden soll.

...dann gehört die (wissentliche) rücksichtnahme auf die bedürfnisse des naturschutzes und anderer naturnutzer einfach dazu.

...auch wenn es zu abstrichen beim (fahrtechnischen) streckenanspruch führt.

wir werden in der fränkischen schweiz natürlich auch nur die 70% der MTBer/innen ansprechen, die sich als tourenbiker sehen (zum trails bolzen fahre ich lieber nach finale ligure oder graubünden oder ich nutze meine "geheimen" hometrails dafür).

der charme der fränkischen schweiz liegt ja auch an der konzentration dessen, was die naturnutzung im allgemeinen und das tourenbiken im speziellen ausmacht (vermutlich, wie in keiner anderen region in deutschland):

- unterschiedlichste geologie auf relativ kleinem raum
- natur- und kulturdenkmäler bis zum abwinken

...somit ein hammermäßiges *landschaftserlebnis
*
- "sägezahnprofile" bis die waden platzen, aber auch entspanntes "cruisen" an den hangkanten und auf den hochebenen
- gastronomischer genuss (brauereien, brennereien, gastwirtschaften, biergärten, keller usw.), der einmalig in deutschland sein dürfte
- ein preis-leistungsverhältnis, dass überragend ist
- bezahlbare übernachtungen in familiär geführten hotels, gasthäusern und pensionen
- eine top-erreichbarkeit über die vier umliegenden BAB A73, A70, A9 und A3 sowie die bundestraßen B2, B470 und B85

das beschilderungskonzept ist auch nicht für mich oder die anderen locals gedacht (braucht von den einheimischen eh kaum einer), sondern für die gäste.

und aus diesem blickwinkel (der völlig anders ist, als der von uns locals) haben beschilderte MTB-routen auf einmal ein ganz anderes anforderungsprofil.

also, bevor jemand die angebote der verschiedenen regionen "schlecht" redet (was ich aber niemandem unterstellen möchte), sollte jedem klar sein welche zielgruppe wird damit angesprochen (gehöre ich überhaupt zu dieser) und welche notwendigkeiten stecken hinter der gewählten routenführung!?

die fränkische schweiz wird niemals für ein angebot wie in finale ligure, dem vinschgau oder graubünden stehen - die stärken der fränkischen schweiz liegen ganz woanders (s. oben).

...falsche erwartungshaltungen (aber eher nur bei den 30% der MTBer/innen, die sich nicht zu den touren- oder genussbikern zählen) werden sonst nur enttäuscht.

lasst euch überraschen!

bei fragen, fragen

beste grüße und rock`n´roll

michél


----------



## mw.dd (10. Februar 2016)

static schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht klar, wofür man die 39€ zahlen soll.



Im Fall des Stoneman Miriquidi:
- Gebühr für die Gestatttung an den Sachsenforst
- Lizenzgebühren an den Stoneman-Erfinder
- Ein bisschen Geld für den Initiator im Erzgebirge
- Noch weniger für Pflege
- Das im Startpaket enthaltene Material



derwaaal schrieb:


> Locals


Die bekommen nichts.


----------



## lowfat (10. Februar 2016)

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass das Thema MTB auch mal als Chance und Wirtschaftsfaktor gesehen und akzeptiert wird. Der Aspekt kommt in vielen Diskussionen zu kurz.

Wir sollten froh sein, um alle Landkreise und Gemeinden, mit denen man vernünftig reden und Lösungen finden kann. Der Landkreis ERH zum Beispiel fokussiert sich in der Wahrnehmung leider nur auf problematische Seiten des Thema MTB. Dort liegt seit 2012 ein Naherholungskonzept (Kosten 100.000€ bezahlt aus Steuermitteln) in der Schublade, von dem wenig bis Null umgesetzt wurde. Nachzulesen hier: http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/f.../ERH_Naherholungskonzept_Bestand_Visionen.pdf
In ERH haben ein paar MTBler in Rathsberg 2014 durch persönliche Beschimpfungen und körperliche Bedrohungen der Waldeigentümer eine solch verbrannte Erde hinterlassen, dass dort auf lange Sicht keine Bereitschaft zum Dialog mehr vorhanden ist. Traurig aber wahr.

Nur zur Anmerkung: ich bin nicht so naiv zu glauben dass es keine Probleme geben kann. Es geht immer etwas schief oder Leute benehmen sich daneben oder das Ganze wird so erfolgreich, dass der Andrang problematisch wird (siehe 6-Seidla-Steig von Gräfenberg nach Thuisbrunn). Mich persönlich reizt das Konzept nicht besonders. Ich fahre auch lieber andere Trails in der Fränkischen, die ich wegen der Wochenendwanderer nur unter der Woche fahren kann.

Trotzdem: Daumen hoch für alle, die einen vernünftigen Dialog suchen und versuchen, etwas voran zu bringen. Nur so schaffen wir Akzeptanz auf allen Seiten und verhindern, dass sich am Ende wie in Baden-Württemberg Betonköpfe mit einer 2m-Regel durchsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Februar 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> siehe 6-Seidla-Steig von Gräfenberg nach Thuisbrunn



5 Seidla aber egal, wo Alkohol mit ihm Spiel ist kommen die Probleme im Normalfall sowieso von selbst .....


----------



## EDA (10. Februar 2016)

Hört sich sehr gut an! Wo gibt's ab wann ein Buch/ Guide oder Karten zu den beschilderten Wegen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowfat (11. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> 5 Seidla aber egal, wo Alkohol mit ihm Spiel ist kommen die Probleme im Normalfall sowieso von selbst .....


Es bleibt bei vielen halt nicht bei 5 Seidla


----------



## Milan0 (11. Februar 2016)

also wir nehmen da immer noch ein "Wegbier" mit


----------



## rainman71 (11. Februar 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr gut an! Wo gibt's ab wann ein Buch/ Guide oder Karten zu den beschilderten Wegen?
> ...



hallo EDA,

momentan nur auf meinem rechner und in teilen auf den jeweiligen rechnern der locals. die in ihrem gemeindegebiet die "planungshoheit" haben.
das booklet/flyermaterial & die homepage befinden sich gerade in der (noch nicht mal)beta-phase der entwicklung. 

to be continued...

in diesem sinne

beste grüße und rock`n´roll

michél


----------



## rainman71 (11. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die bekommen nichts.



hi micha,

dem darf ich im fall aller MTB-regionen im allgemeinen und bezogen auf die bikeschaukel (gott sei dank) vehement widersprechen.

die streckenwarte bekommen in der pfalz eine feste monatliche pauschale für "ihr gebiet", in den anderen regionen werden "wartungsbücher" geführt und dieser "kundendienst" dann nach gepflegten und geprüften streckenkilometern abgerechnet/honoriert.

...reich wird aber keiner dabei!

beste grüße und rock`n´roll

michél


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (11. Februar 2016)

> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/peg...rankische-wirtshauser-1.4631044?searched=true
> "Giesche würde ihn vermarkten wie es die Erzgebirgler machen. Dort zahlt man 39 Euro für die Drei-Tage-Ringfahrt. Dort verdoppelten sich die Übernachtungszahlen und der Umsatz stieg von null auf 250 000 Euro, im nächsten Jahr auf 700 000 Euro und heuer soll er bei einer Million liegen."



Mit solchen Behauptungen wäre ich vorsichtig. Für die vom TVE bzw. dem Initiator des Stoneman Miriquidi behaupteten Zahlen gibt es keine Belege; und das der Umsatz vorher "0" war ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Vermutlich sind die Besucher und Übernachtungen im Trailcenter Rabenberg enthalten, dann wird ein Schuh draus 

Und für das Befahren vorhandener Wege Geld zu verlangen ist - gelinde gesagt - unverschämt; auf die Idee kommt bei Fugängern ja auch niemand.



rainman71 schrieb:


> dem darf ich im fall aller MTB-regionen im allgemeinen und bezogen auf die bikeschaukel (gott sei dank) vehement widersprechen.



Ich habe ausdrücklich vom Stoneman Miriquidi gesprochen.


----------



## rainman71 (12. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mit solchen Behauptungen wäre ich vorsichtig. Für die vom TVE bzw. dem Initiator des Stoneman Miriquidi behaupteten Zahlen gibt es keine Belege; und das der Umsatz vorher "0" war ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> Vermutlich sind die Besucher und Übernachtungen im Trailcenter Rabenberg enthalten, dann wird ein Schuh draus
> 
> Und für das Befahren vorhandener Wege Geld zu verlangen ist - gelinde gesagt - unverschämt; auf die Idee kommt bei Fugängern ja auch niemand.
> ...



hi micha,

ich bin sowohl mit dem initiator des miriquidi (der übrigens auch als berater für die bikeschaukel fungiert), als auch mit den leuten vom TVE im austausch. 

bzgl. der vom TVE und vom MTB-tourismuskongress kommunizierten zahlen, kann ich nur empfehlen, mal mit den partnerbetrieben des stonemans zu kommunizieren und dort nachzufragen...

das befahren des stoneman kostet nix, wer aber die trophäe, das starterpaket, die stempelkarte und die registrierung auf der finisherliste im internet haben möchte, der darf sich sein starterpaket kaufen...

...ist übrigens wie bei jeder IVV-wanderveranstaltung!

wer die plakette haben will, der zahlt auch dafür!

bzgl. der streckenpflege des stoneman ist es auch so, dass der streckenwart ein festangestellter mitarbeiter des TVE ist. wie das mit den freiwillig unterstützenden locals ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

...werde aber gerne mal nachfragen.

schönes WE

beste grüße

michél


----------



## EDA (12. Februar 2016)

Hoffentlich wird die Kathi integriert. Neben 300 motorisierten Zweirädern wären weitere 300 Mtb an Sonntagen im Sommer nett. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainman71 (12. Februar 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird die Kathi integriert. Neben 300 motorisierten Zweirädern wären weitere 300 Mtb an Sonntagen im Sommer nett.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hi EDA,

netter gedanke...

...aber im ersten step deckt das routennetz die vier ecken ebermannstadt-pegnitz-neuhaus-gräfenberg ab.

beste grüße und schönes WE

michél


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Februar 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird die Kathi integriert. Neben 300 motorisierten Zweirädern wären weitere 300 Mtb an Sonntagen im Sommer nett.



Die E-Biker könnte man da dann hin lotsen, wäre zumindest stilecht 
http://www.infranken.de/regional/fo...-vor-fast-100-Jahren-ein-E-Bike;art216,767542


----------



## EDA (13. Februar 2016)

Das ist ja mal ein geiles Rad. 13 kg, 2PS. Das ist doch ein Spitzenwert. Ob das Gewicht stimmt? 
Dass Kathi eine so fortschrittliche Fahrradliebhaberin war, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Dann müsste doch die Kathi als Radtreff etabliert werden. Ich fahre demnächst gleich mal hin und verpflege mich mit Hering anstatt mit Gel. Top!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankee Doodle (14. Februar 2016)

@rainman71 Kaum drei Monate nichts mitbekommen vom Projekt und schon geht es mit großen Schritten voran. Bin sehr gespannt. Bei den Alleinstellungsmerkmalen fehlt aber definitiv der bei der Tourenplanung mögliche extrem hohe Trailanteil. Wir haben wir Runden bei denen wir Forstwege nur mal kurz kreuzen und zu sicherlich 60 - 70 % schmale Pfade haben. Du weißt wovon ich spreche. Ich würde mich durchaus als Tourenbiker bezeichnen, möchte aber schon einen hohen Anteil naturnaher Wege haben, das geht sicherlich den meisten so. Ich finde es gut ein Angebot zu planen und sich nicht als Maßstab zu nehmen, aber man sollte auch immer bedenken, dass man dann ja doch schon auch interessante Zielgruppe ist. Bei den Unterkünften bin ich gespannt, den Punkt kann ich nicht so ganz mitgehen, wir sind nach vier Jahren wechselnden Unterkünften jetzt zufrieden mit unserem Partner, aber Luft nach oben ist da durchaus noch.
Wie gesagt ich bin gespannt und auch wenn mir klar ist, dass Challenge funktioniert finde ich diese als Leuchtturm gerade in einer Metropolregion immer kritisch. Finde auch die Bahnentour in Davos kommunikativ fatal, ich kann nicht alle Wege freigeben und für Freizügigkeit stehen und gleichzeitig Leute dazu auffordern Wege hinunterzubrennen um die Challenge zu schaffen. Dazu gibt es in der Fränkischen zu gutes Bier, zu gute Wege und zu gutes, fettes Essen, als dass man sich messen muss.

Bzgl. Stoneman: Geld für den Weg verlangt weder TVE noch Initiatoren, sondern der Sachsenforst. Die Zahlen sind sicherlich nicht von Null gestiegen, aber die Wertschöpfung im Zusammenhang mit dem Stoneman haut so schon hin, das lässt sich bei den Finisherzahlen ja relativ einfach hochrechnen. Und ja, das Angebot kommt ziemlich gut an, auch wenn es mich nicht anspricht. Ich habe in Rabenberg Locals getroffen, die begeistert von ihrem Stoneman sprechen und hatte im Bayerischen Wald auch schon Gäste, die eigentlich schmale Wege bevorzugen, aber dennoch begeistert waren. Muss also schließen, nichts für mich, aber für viele Leute ein tolles Angebot, für das man auch nicht zahlen muss, wenn man nicht möchte. Und das ganz unabhängig davon der Sachsenforst ein äußerst verqueres Verständnis von Erholungsfunktion des Waldes hat ist auch klar, vor allem muss man leider davon ausgehen, dass die sich mit anderen Staatsforsten austauschen und sich die Problematik bei einem Projekt im Bayerischen Wald auch schon ergibt, der Tourismus dort das aber einfach nicht mitgehen wird, sondern das Projekt eher stirbt.


----------



## EDA (13. September 2016)

Ist der Startschuss mittlerweile gefallen? Ich würde die Challenge gerne mal fahren. Im Netz finde ich nichts darüber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeFritzz (13. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...für das Befahren vorhandener Wege Geld zu verlangen ...


...wäre in Bayern wohl verfassungswidrig, weil es das freie Betreten der Natur einschränkt.


----------



## mw.dd (13. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ...wäre in Bayern wohl verfassungswidrig, weil es das freie Betreten der Natur einschränkt.



Ist vermutlich auch in Sachsen so, hat nur bisher niemanden gekümmert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich auch in Sachsen so, hat nur bisher niemanden gekümmert.



Wenn man es genau nimmt zahlt man in Sachsen ja nicht für das befahren der Wege, sondern für den Grusch den man bekommt inkl. Stempelkarte und Pokal fürs eigene Ego.

Wenn es für das befahren der Wege wäre, wäre es ja eine Maut für bestimmte Streckenabschnitte


----------



## mw.dd (13. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt zahlt man in Sachsen ja nicht für das befahren der Wege



Im Bereich des Trailcenters Rabenberg schon.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. September 2016)

Das ist ja auch ein Bikepark, da zahlst Du auch in Bayern egal ob Ochsenkopf, Osternohe oder Geißkopf. Meine Aussage bezog ich zudem auf den Miriquidi ...


----------



## mw.dd (13. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch ein Bikepark, da zahlst Du auch in Bayern egal ob Ochsenkopf, Osternohe oder Geißkopf. Meine Aussage bezog ich zudem auf den Miriquidi ...



Der Stoneman Miriquidi verläuft auf einem kurzen Stück durch das TC Rabenberg (das sind die meisten der wenigen Trailmeter auf der Runde); die Befahrung der Trails in Rabenberg ist kostenpflichtig und im Startpaket enthalten.

Weder am Ochsenkopf noch am Geisskopf ist das Befahren der Strecken kostenpflichtig; Geld wird ausschließlich für den Bergtransport verlangt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> die Befahrung der Trails in Rabenberg ist kostenpflichtig und im Startpaket enthalten.



Ja die bekommen halt ein paar Kröten von den 25,- €, mein Gott ... dafür betreiben die aber auch Trailpflege und es rollen ja mehr Leute durch den Bikepark an denen der Trailcenter nichts verdient 

Das Tagesticket im TC Rabenberg kostet 7,-€


----------



## LeFritzz (13. September 2016)

Bayrische Verfassung, Artikel 141 Denkmalschutz; Naturschutz; Freier Zugang zu Naturschönheiten
(1) Der Schutz der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen ist, auch eingedenk der Verantwortung für die kommenden Generationen, der besonderen Fürsorge jedes einzelnen und der staatlichen Gemeinschaft anvertraut. Tiere werden als Lebewesen und Mitgeschöpfe geachtet und geschützt. Mit Naturgütern ist schonend und sparsam umzugehen. Es gehört auch zu den vorrangigen Aufgaben von Staat, Gemeinden und Körperschaften des öffentlichen Rechts, Boden, Wasser und Luft als natürliche Lebensgrundlagen zu schützen, eingetretene Schäden möglichst zu beheben oder auszugleichen und auf möglichst sparsamen Umgang mit Energie zu achten, die Leistungsfähigkeit des Naturhaushaltes zu erhalten und dauerhaft zu verbessern, den Wald wegen seiner besonderen Bedeutung für den Naturhaushalt zu schützen und eingetretene Schäden möglichst zu beheben oder auszugleichen, die heimischen Tier- und Pflanzenarten und ihre notwendigen Lebensräume sowie kennzeichnende Orts- und Landschaftsbilder zu schonen und zu erhalten.
(2) Staat, Gemeinden und Körperschaften des öffentlichen Rechts haben die Aufgabe, die Denkmäler der Kunst, der Geschichte und der Natur sowie die Landschaft zu schützen und zu pflegen, herabgewürdigte Denkmäler der Kunst und der Geschichte möglichst ihrer früheren Bestimmung wieder zuzuführen, die Abwanderung deutschen Kunstbesitzes ins Ausland zu verhüten.
*(3) Der Genuss der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur, insbesondere das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem Umfang ist jedermann gestattet. Dabei ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. Staat und Gemeinden sind berechtigt und verpflichtet, der Allgemeinheit die Zugänge zu Bergen, Seen und Flüssen und sonstigen landschaftlichen Schönheiten freizuhalten und allenfalls durch Einschränkungen des Eigentumsrechtes freizumachen sowie Wanderwege und Erholungsparks anzulegen.*


----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ja die bekommen halt ein paar Kröten von den 25,- €, mein Gott ... dafür betreiben die aber auch Trailpflege und es rollen ja mehr Leute durch den Bikepark an denen der Trailcenter nichts verdient



Darum geht es nicht; es geht darum, ob es zulässig ist, für das Befahren von Waldwegen (nichts anderes ist ein "Trail") Geld zu verlangen. In Bayern ist es das sicher nicht; ich habe die Vermutung geäußert, das es auch in Sachsen möglicherweise rechtlich schwierig sein könnte.



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das Tagesticket im TC Rabenberg kostet 7,-€



Das meiste davon bekommt übrigens der Sachsenforst - nicht für das Bauen oder Betreiben, sondern ausschließlich für die Gestattung. Und das ist das eigentliche Problem, denn der Wald in Sachsen ist zum überwiegenden Teil "öffentliches" Eigentum.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. September 2016)

TC Rabenberg

*2) Hinweise und Regeln zu den MTB-Routen*

Die Mountainbike-Routen des TrailCenter Rabenberg gliedern sich in a) Routenteile, die exklusiv Mountainbikern vorbehalten sind und zu deren Benutzung der Erwerb eines Nutzerpasses erforderlich ist (MTB-Trails) und
(b) Routenteile, auf denen ein Befahren mit Fahrrädern einschließlich Mountainbikes im Rahmen des freien Betretensrechts des Waldes möglich ist (Waldwege mit ausreichender Breite).

a) Nutzerpasspflichtige Streckenabschnitte (MTB-Trails)
Die MTB-Trails des TrailCenter Rabenberg sind eine Sportanlage des Sportpark Rabenberg e.V., die allen interessierten Nutzern unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen zur Verfügung steht.
Das Befahren der MTB-Trails ist nicht Bestandteil des freien Betretungsrechts des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung und wird vom Staatsbetrieb Sachsenforst auf Basis einer besonderen waldgesetzlichen Zulässigkeitsfeststellung zu Gunsten des Sportparks Rabenberg e.V. als verantwortlichem Betreiber ermöglicht.
Jeder Nutzer hat vor der Benutzung der MTB-Trails einen entgeltpflichtigen Nutzerpass beim Sportpark Rabenberg e.V. zu erwerben. Dieser berechtigt zur Nutzung der gekennzeichneten MTB-Trails während des dort benannten Zeitraumes. Mit dem Erwerb erkennt der Nutzer gleichzeitig die Nutzungsbedingungen an. Nutzer ohne Pass werden durch Beauftragte des Sportpark Rabenberg e.V. und des Staatsbetriebes Sachsenforst beim Antreffen von der Benutzung ausgeschlossen.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen sind die MTB-Trails für Fußgänger und übrige Erholungssuchende gemäß *§ 13 Abs. 1 i.V.m. § 45 Abs. 6 Sächsisches Waldgesetz (SächsWaldG)* gesperrt. In der Zeit vom 01. November bis 31.März ist die Benutzung der MTB-Trails grundsätzlich für jedermann untersagt.

b) Ohne Nutzerpass befahrbare Streckenabschnitte
Neben den exclusiv für Mountainbiker angelegten und besonders gekennzeichneten MTB-Trails werden innerhalb der MTB-Runden auch Waldwege benutzt, auf denen das Fahren mit Fahrrädern gemäß § 11 Abs. 1 und 2 Sächsisches Waldgesetz (SächsWaldG) zum Zwecke der Erholung erlaubt ist. Diese Abschnitte sind für Fußgänger und andere Erholungssuchende nicht gesperrt und werden durch solche sowie den Staatsforstbetrieb intensiv genutzt. Auf Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme gegenüber Dritten wird der Nutzer des TrailCenters hier besonders hingewiesen.
Die Benutzung dieser Wege ist nicht entgeltpflichtig.

Quelle: http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/de/nutzungsbedingungen.html

SächsWaldG

* § 13  Sperrung von Wald *
(1) Der Waldbesitzer kann aus wichtigen Gründen, insbesondere aus Gründen des Waldschutzes, des Waldbrandschutzes, der Wald- und Wildbewirtschaftung, zum Schutz der Waldbesucher, zur Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden oder zur Wahrung anderer eigener schutzwürdiger Interessen das Betreten des Waldes einschränken (Sperrung).

*§ 45 Zielsetzung im Staatswald *
(6) In den Fällen des § 8 Abs. 1, § 13 Abs. 2, § 19 Abs. 3, § 29 Abs. 7 bedarf es im Staatswald keiner Genehmigung; eine Beteiligung der zuständigen Naturschutzbehörden nach § 37 Abs. 6 bleibt unberührt. In den Fällen des § 19 Abs. 3 und § 29 Abs. 7 sind die Besitzer der angrenzenden Waldgrundstücke vorher zu hören.

Quelle: http://www.revosax.sachsen.de/vorschrift/5405-SaechsWaldG#p13

Ist doch alles geregelt. Also, worin besteht jetzt euer Problem?

Durch den restlichen Paragraphenkram könnt Ihr euch selber wühlen


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht; es geht darum, ob es zulässig ist, für das Befahren von Waldwegen (nichts anderes ist ein "Trail") Geld zu verlangen. In Bayern ist es das sicher nicht; ich habe die Vermutung geäußert, das es auch in Sachsen möglicherweise rechtlich schwierig sein könnte.
> 
> 
> 
> Das meiste davon bekommt übrigens der Sachsenforst - nicht für das Bauen oder Betreiben, sondern ausschließlich für die Gestattung. Und das ist das eigentliche Problem, denn der Wald in Sachsen ist zum überwiegenden Teil "öffentliches" Eigentum.


noch "schlimmer" finde ich (und hatte das iirc auch im faden zu rabensberg geschrieben), dass es dort auch Öffnungszeiten (bzw schließzeiten) gibt. ab 20:00 (oder so) ist also das freie betretungsrecht ganz hinfort... aber müsste ich im rabensbergfaden nochmal nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2016)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> noch "schlimmer" finde ich (und hatte das iirc auch im faden zu rabensberg geschrieben), dass es dort auch Öffnungszeiten (bzw schließzeiten) gibt. ab 20:00 (oder so) ist also das freie betretungsrecht ganz hinfort... aber müsste ich im rabensbergfaden nochmal nachlesen.



Brauchst Du nicht, ist so. Im Herbst eher... Möchte mal wissen, was so eine Stoneman macht, wenn er auf Goldjagd ist: Fährt er dann außenrum? 
Der größte Witz ist aber: Auch für den Stoneman gibt es solche "Öffnungszeiten"; die Startpakete gibt es nur zu einer bestimmten Zeit im Jahr. Dabei verläuft die Strecke zum allergrößten Teil auf gut ausgebauten Wald- und Forststraßen, deren freie Befahrbarkeit selbst in Baden-Württemberg niemand in Zweifel ziehen würde...



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das Befahren der MTB-Trails* ist nicht Bestandteil des freien Betretungsrechts des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung* und wird vom Staatsbetrieb Sachsenforst auf Basis einer besonderen waldgesetzlichen Zulässigkeitsfeststellung zu Gunsten des Sportparks Rabenberg e.V. als verantwortlichem Betreiber ermöglicht.



Und da liegt der Irrtum.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2016)

Ja, das Problem liegt wohl in der Zockermentalität neoliberalistischer Jüngelchen, die glauben, man könne mit der Natur, mit dem Erholungsraum, mit grundlegenden lebensnotwendigen Ressourcen wie Wohnraum, Wasser und elektrischer Energie, etc. genauso wie mit Äpfeln und Birnen handeln.

Das dem nicht so ist, hat Владиимир Ильич Ульянов, genannt Ленин, so ausgedrückt:
Коммунизм - это есть советская власть плюс электрификация всей страны.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Und da liegt der Irrtum.



Ist aber untermauert mit Gesetzen aus dem SächsWaldG


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2016)

Klar.
Schau doch mal wer in Sachsen seit der Annexion der DDR regiert.


----------



## mw.dd (15. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ist aber untermauert mit Gesetzen aus dem SächsWaldG



Ich denke, wenn man das ernsthaft prüfen lassen würde, stellte sich heraus, das dem nicht so ist.
Besser wäre es allerdings, wenn dem Sachsenforst von seinem Eigentümer (dem Freistaat Sachsen) politische Vorgaben gemacht würden, die eine Erhebung einer Waldwegbenutzungsgebühr ausschließen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn man das ernsthaft prüfen lassen würde, stellte sich heraus, das dem nicht so ist.



Und dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (19. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:
			
		

> Weder am Ochsenkopf noch am Geisskopf ist das Befahren der Strecken kostenpflichtig; Geld wird ausschließlich für den Bergtransport verlangt.


Für den Ochsenkopf hast du recht. Am Geißkopf ist die Sachlage wohl etwas anders. Dort gibt es einen kommerziellen Betreiber. Es fällt vielleicht nur nicht so auf, da die Streckennutzungsgebühr in die Liftkarte inkludiert ist (Früher war das meiner Erinnerung nach mal anders, da hat man beides einzeln bezahlt).


----------



## mw.dd (20. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Und dann?


Genau. Deswegen hat daran niemand Interesse.


SuShu schrieb:


> Am Geißkopf ist die Sachlage wohl etwas anders.


Gerade dort bin ich mir recht sicher, da das zuständige LRA die Zulässigkeit einer Benutzungsgebühr (und damit Sperrung für alle Nichtzahlenden) geprüft und für nicht machbar befunden hat. Diddie Schneider hat sich auch mal entsprechend geäußert, das die Rechtslage in DE kommerzielle Errichtung und Betrieb von MTB-Strcken sehr behindert.


----------



## Lenka K. (20. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Diddie Schneider hat sich auch mal entsprechend geäußert, das die Rechtslage in DE kommerzielle Errichtung und Betrieb von MTB-Strcken sehr behindert.


Zum Glück, würde ich sagen.

Was alle, die von dem walisischen Trailcenter Model schwärmen, vergessen: die Trailcenter-Idee entstand, weil es in den bergigen Gegenden Grossbritanniens entweder keine Wege ausser Forststrassen gibt, oder, wenn es Pfade gibt, selbige sowieso für MTBs offiziell gesperrt sind, da MTBs Pferden gleichgesetzt werden und Biker sich nur auf "Bridleways" (in etwa Karrenwegen) und breiteren Wegen legal bewegen dürfen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. September 2016)

Beim Geißkopf steht bei Biken "inkl. Streckennutzung"
http://www.geisskopf.de/sommer/preisliste

wobei die AGB von MTB ZONE ja eher schon ein Witz ist im bezug auf den Geißkopf, meine Meinung  

Guck an, man muss nur ein bisschen suchen, dann wird man auch fündig.



> *Gebühren Streckennutzung, *Preis pro Teilnehmer/ innen


Quelle: http://www.bikepark.net/index.php/bikeschule

Wie jetzt? Wenn es keine Gebühr für eine Streckennutzung erhoben werden darf, dann doch auch nicht bei kommerzieller Nutzung der Strecken. Oder Denkfehler?


----------



## LeFritzz (20. September 2016)

AGB-Klauseln, die eine Partei deutlich schlechter stellen als gesetzliche Regelungen dies vorsehen, sind nichtig.
Sie müssten individuell unter Erörterung von Alternativen verhandelt worden sein, um gültig zu werden.


----------



## mw.dd (20. September 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Was alle, die von dem walisischen Trailcenter Model schwärmen, vergessen:



Jemand die Bike 10/16 gelesen? Die Aussagen des Initiators des TC Rabenberg darin finde ich in dieser Richtung sehr bedenklich; vermutlich funktioniert das Modell aber nur dann langfristig, wenn man MTBikern die Illegalität Ihres Tuns regelmäßig von allen Seiten einredet.

Lustig ist auch die Schwärmerei der Autoren des Trailbike-Artikels, die vermutlich noch nie ein schottisches oder walisisches Trailcenter gesehen haben. Bis zu diesem Niveau bliebe Rabenberg noch viel  zu tun.


----------



## Lenka K. (21. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Jemand die Bike 10/16 gelesen? Die Aussagen des Initiators des TC Rabenberg darin finde ich in dieser Richtung sehr bedenklich


Warum bedenklich? Ausser in Rabenberg hat er eh nix zu melden und irgendwie muss er ja die Leute zu seinen Baggertrails im quasi am Ende der Welt gelegenen, dunklen Wald locken ... 

Mich würde eher interessieren, wer hinter den Bestrebungen, weitere Trailcenter zu bauen (Altmühltal? Im Ernst????), steht. Vermutlich nicht die bikenden Locals (siehe Bikeschauder (ähm Schaukel ) Fränkische Schweiz), die kennen ja das dichte Netz an schönen Naturpfaden und brauchen bestimmt nicht noch mehr Massaker im Wald, als ohnehin schon durch die Forste veranstaltet wird ...


----------

